# Dura-Kote from SW



## ezpaintks (Mar 8, 2010)

Had my SW rep ask me if I wanted to demo some Dura-Kote. The lable is very generic and says "100% acrylic stain blocking, interior/exterior primer. He said they usually get it from the westcoast. He also said it is "crazy sticky". 
Just wondering if anyone has used it and what they think of it. I had never heard of it before nor talked to anyone who has in Kansas.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Is it a Duron product? Sounds like something duron would make is why I ask.


----------



## ezpaintks (Mar 8, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Is it a Duron product? Sounds like something duron would make is why I ask.


I'm not sure. I havn't got to look at the lable. Rep said the use it in Nevada a bunch. I'm not sure if it would be a good product to use in the Midwest with our weather. But I don't know anything about it. SW rep just asked if I wanted to try a 5 of it. I'm just not wanting to "try" something I know nothing about. 
Just thought I would run it by some of our members here.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

Is it sticky after it dries? If it is the reason is because it is meant to bond like crazy with the substrate as well as the top coats. Some of the never paint again paints have primers that do not dry to touch..its like a glue to apply paint as a top coat to...


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

4ThGeneration said:


> Is it sticky after it dries? If it is the reason is because it is meant to bond like crazy with the substrate as well as the top coats. Some of the never paint again paints have primers that do not dry to touch..its like a glue to apply paint as a top coat to...


 fascinating


----------

